
Numbermatics – the number explorer - jonbaer
http://numbermatics.com/
======
chaval7
I put 13: "13 is a prime number. Like all primes, it is odd and has no factors
apart from itself and one." Even if it "successfully" tells 2 is the only even
prime number it should not say all prime numbers are odd.

~~~
lowmagnet
Even though two is even, it's odd in that it's the only even prime:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prime_numbers#Even_pri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prime_numbers#Even_prime)

So all prime numbers are odd, even 2.

------
mcweaksauce
My favorite number:
[http://numbermatics.com/n/142857](http://numbermatics.com/n/142857) It's
cyclic :)

------
avmich
Doesn't tell much interesting things about 1729... at least from mathematical
history point of view :) .

